# Dealer number



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

Just got my PHS paperwork back. On the billing history card in the upper left hand corner there is a number 18071 in the charge to dealer box. I guess that must be the dealer id number?? And if it is how do i find out the dealers info? 
Any help much appriciated


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Could be the zip code.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a list of all the dealer numbers on the internet. I think it was on the Ultimate GTO Picture site website. They're all superimposed over a map of the US. Pretty cool.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ric80low said:


> Just got my PHS paperwork back. On the billing history card in the upper left hand corner there is a number 18071 in the charge to dealer box. I guess that must be the dealer id number?? And if it is how do i find out the dealers info?
> Any help much appriciated


You need to break that into 2 parts...18 is zone and 071 is dealer number. There are many numbers missing on the page geeteeohguy referenced. My dealer zone is listed as the Philadelphia area but no dealer name to match the number.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Or you can order the window sticker from PHS and it will list the original Pontiac dealer by name.


----------



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm going to order the window sticker.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Or you can order the window sticker from PHS and it will list the original Pontiac dealer by name.


If PHS has all the dealer names, why doesn't Ultimate GTO ? 



ric80low said:


> Thanks guys! I'm going to order the window sticker.


I will be doing that also. :cheers
Just faxed the order !


----------



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

*found it*

at ultimate GTO. 18 equals Georgia. and 071 is Boomershine Pontiac in Atlana where this car was found!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ric80low said:


> at ultimate GTO. 18 equals Georgia. and 071 is Boomershine Pontiac in Atlanta where this car was found!


Wow, that's cool......:cool It didn't go far. Is the dealer still in business ?
How did you find the locator ? I couldn't find it last night...


----------



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't know if the dealer is still in bussiness yet. Found the dealer locator at ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ric80low said:


> Don't know if the dealer is still in bussiness yet. Found the dealer locator at ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


Boomershine went out of business around 2,000 after 42 years in business, Capital Cadillac who is located next door purchased the BOP&GMC dealership and now call it Capital Buick, Pontiac & GMC. Boomershine was originally located on Spring Street in Downtown Atlanta and moved to the Smyrna/Marietta area on Cobb Parkway in the late 70's.

I've purchased a couple Pontiacs from Boomershine over the years,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ric80low said:


> Don't know if the dealer is still in bussiness yet. Found the dealer locator at ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


Thanks, they used to have a link on the home page but it changed recently. I didn't go thru all the text topics. They still don't have my dealer listed so I guess I can help them out when I get the window sticker....


----------



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the history lesson 05GTO.


----------

